# Puppy Ear Folding Oddly - Thoughts?



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I've noticed that Titan's left ear is folding oddly (and incorrectly), causing it to have a funny, non-normal shape. Here are photos from today:

















This has JUST started happening, like within the last few days, as in his 14.5 week old photos, his ears sat normally:










Anyone know anything about this odd ear cartilage fold? It's almost like the ear is collapsing slightly in the back. Will it return to 'normal' since he's still developing? While I suppose I don't care if he has funky ears, I would *prefer* if they sat symmetrically. Ideas? Experience? Reassurance? Thanks in advance


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Could just be teething or it might stay that way. You can glue or tape if you're worried about it. Shae's ears went wonky at 13-14 weeks and never went back to button ears, but different breed and all, of course.

As an example of how puppy ears do crazy things while teething and aren't necessarily a good indication of how they'll be, here is Shae at 4.5mo:


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

I see what you are talking about. Not my breed but agree that it could only be temporary. I assume you don't feel any limos or swelling in the ear leather? I have done taping and bracing in the past but on Shelties to brace the ear leather up.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I already told you my advice/opinion
But here's a thread with a couple people's experiences with crazy-ears!
If this is comforting in anyway.
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/296522-will-my-puppys-ears.html


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Whew, okay. It's good to know that it's normal for a puppy's ears to change during teething. Since the youngest dog I've ever had was Loki at 7 months, I've never really experienced this before. Loki's ear went from half pricked to fully pricked between 7-9 months, but that didn't seem drastic. 

This seems downright odd, but I will breathe easy knowing that it's normal. 

Out of curiosity, how does ear gluing to get a desired shape work? Is there a certain age it's most effective? If I can get his ears to be properly shaped without causing him an ounce of discomfort, I'd be interested in doing this.


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Out of curiosity, how does ear gluing to get a desired shape work? Is there a certain age it's most effective? If I can get his ears to be properly shaped without causing him an ounce of discomfort, I'd be interested in doing this.


You'll find much better how-to sources than me elsewhere, but it's best to start as soon as you notice them going funny and continue to reapply until the cartilage sets.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know on one of the Doberman forums they had an article on taping uncropped ears as some of them do really crazy things. I was lucky with Kris that hers have always sat very evenly although I hate it when they flip back sometimes when she shakes her head like in this picture.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

If you want a good looking natural ear set, consider taping : http://www.6stardanes.com/ears.html


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

It looks to me like his crazy ear is trying to stand up. We had the opposite problem with Louie. We got him with rose ears, then one or both just flopped down completely, then the right ear popped up, then the left just wouldn't stand up at all until right at the end of teething. Now, he looks normal most of the time, but that left ear will still go lazy for a few minutes here and there. If it bothers you, you probably will want to tape it a bit just to make sure the crazy ear doesn't get comfortable the way it is.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Freyja had one ear that kind of folded, with an odd crease in it. The other was fine. I'm not even sure how long they did that for. I guess she outgrew it. Sometimes one ear will semi stand up, mostly when she is excited. But they are normal now.


----------



## Amyatt (Mar 19, 2021)

my dog is now around 4months old. His ears fold oddly but it’s even. Is it something with his developing stages? Will its ears become normal when he’s old?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over five years old and none of the posters here are active on the forum anymore. I'm closing it to further replies, and encourage you to create your own, new thread about your pup's ears if you'd like! Or join in any of our current discussions.


----------

